# DIY supplies from SkyBlue



## Lehan (9/12/15)

Hi Vapers.

I placed a order for a few items, VG, PG, nic, Concentrates ect ect from SkyBlue Vaping. Received my parcel yesterday around 15H45. AS i opened it to realize not half of the items i paid for has been included. Sent Melinda a mail just past 16H00 in order to get this sorted out and the outstanding goodies to be sent.

Still haven't heard from them. Has anyone had these issues before or is this a one time thing? Not here to ruin any companies reputation, i know they have moved premises recently and this might be the cause of this? Also one of the concentrates they did send, leaked halfway out. ( harsh Banana smell all over the show  lol )

Can someone maybe tag anyone from SkyBlue that is active on the forum please.


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/15)

SkyBlue are not on the forum but I have no doubt they will sort you out. They are moving premises and I guess they are really chasing their tails. I suggest you send them an email as that is the best form of communication for them while they are in moving mode.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Spikester (9/12/15)

Hey Bud

Sorry to hear about your issues, Skyblue has always sorted out all my issues.

Check on their website and you find a contact number, give them a call and they will sort you out.


----------



## BuzzGlo (9/12/15)

Placed an order to be picked up at a meet, somehow it didnt make it to the meet, they then sent it to me on the Monday but it was missing a pack of coils, which was sent to me on the Thursday. 

They always honor an order.


----------



## Tom. F (9/12/15)

In my experience they are one of the most reliable and professional vape outfits in SA. Dont stress, you will get your stuff.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## rogue zombie (9/12/15)

Skyblue recently moved and waiting on telephone lines. 
I would suggest mail Melinda, and info@skybluevaping, because that's the adress I received the notification mail from.

But like everyone says, they are 100% dependable, you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Ashley A (9/12/15)

Their phones are offline while they wait for Telkom to come install at the new offices. they have sent a customer communication yesterday so don't expect to get a hold of them on the phone soon.

They are trully reliable and will fix mistakes as they do happen. This is not one of those incidents were you need to worry if you've been dupped. I ordered many times from them and only 1 issue where delivery did not reach me the next morning. This was because my 250ml Melinda's custard leaked and they asked the courier to go back and collect a new one and then informed me of the delay.


----------



## Lehan (9/12/15)

Thanks for all the replies and re assurance. Melinda has contacted me and sorted it out. 

Let's just hope I get all the goodies before I go on holiday Friday...

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (11/12/15)

Placed my order yesterday and just received it now, with more than I bargained for! I will definitely be using these guys again!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ashley A (11/12/15)

Stosta said:


> Placed my order yesterday and just received it now, with more than I bargained for! I will definitely be using these guys again!


Now @Lehan knows where his missing stuff went too

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Lehan (11/12/15)

@Astley A. Did you receive half of my order?? Melinda sorted me out, stopped there today, issued a whole new order for me, plus some extra goodies I wanted and a Christmas gift for under the tree.

Awesome!!!

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lingogrey (11/12/15)

Lehan said:


> @Astley A. Did you receive half of my order?? Melinda sorted me out, stopped there today, issued a whole new order for me, plus some extra goodies I wanted and a Christmas gift for under the tree.
> 
> Awesome!!!
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


Sounds very much like Skyblue's style

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A (12/12/15)

Shoot, I'm missing out since I ordered early to miss the Xmas rush and make sure I have my stuff before I leave on holiday.

@Lehan I was saying that @Stosta has your stuff since he got extra. Just joking around though. Glad they sorted you out.


----------



## Lehan (12/12/15)

That's sad to hear, you missed out on a secret Christmas gift, bet it's going to make a awesome Christmas day vape. Njom njom

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP (12/12/15)

Skyblue's new (temporary) number is 071 414 6949 till they get their telkom lines.

They answer calls on this NUMBER during store hours:

Store hours
Mon-Fri 9:00 -18:00
Sat: 9:00 - 13:00



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------

